# Lidded box



## SeanPEvans (Jul 28, 2019)

purpleheart, holly, and Gabon ebony.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 28, 2019)

Wow! What a fantastic combo of woods! Dimensions are perfect. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jul 28, 2019)

Outstanding work and ingenuity. Thinking outside the box.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 28, 2019)

Another homerun!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jul 28, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Wow! What a fantastic combo of woods! Dimensions are perfect. Chuck


Thanks Chuck! The photos kind of skewed the colors a little, it’s more purple in person.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jul 28, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> Outstanding work and ingenuity. Thinking outside the box.


Much appreciate William! I like how it came out


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jul 28, 2019)

Steve in VA said:


> Another homerun!


Thanks Steve, I appreciate it!


----------



## phinds (Jul 28, 2019)

oo .. oo .. purdy ! My kind of stuff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jul 28, 2019)

phinds said:


> oo .. oo .. purdy ! My kind of stuff.


Thank you! I really like the clean lines, and that I could use offcuts for the holly and ebony.,


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 29, 2019)

Another fantastic piece,I like the lid inside the box,nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 29, 2019)

Love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 29, 2019)

Very clean lines Sean, the wood selection and proportions and spectacular! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jul 29, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> Another fantastic piece,I like the lid inside the box,nice work.


Thank you. The lid inside wasn’t part of my original plan, but I’m glad I went with it!


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jul 29, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Love it!


Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jul 29, 2019)

Tony said:


> Very clean lines Sean, the wood selection and proportions and spectacular! Tony


Thanks Tony!


----------



## TimR (Jul 29, 2019)

Nice combo of wood, and I also like the extra lid inside. Very creative touch.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jul 29, 2019)

TimR said:


> Nice combo of wood, and I also like the extra lid inside. Very creative touch.


Thanks Tim!


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 29, 2019)

Yes Sir, a very nice looking lidded box.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jul 29, 2019)

ironman123 said:


> Yes Sir, a very nice looking lidded box.


Thank you. I’m about to make its mate tonight. The second one will have the band at an orientation that’s 90° to this one .


----------



## Diver Temple (Jul 31, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> Outstanding work and ingenuity. Thinking outside the box.


Actually, I got the impression he was definitely thinking inside the box...love the box in a box @SeanPEvans !!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jul 31, 2019)

Diver Temple said:


> Actually, I got the impression he was definitely thinking inside the box...love the box in a box @SeanPEvans !!


Funny enough, this one, and the other I just posted, are being submitted for consideration for a show titled, Inside the Box...I’ll take that as a good sign!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Patrude (Jul 31, 2019)

Pirates treasure, this is a rare gem. Beautifully crafted

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jul 31, 2019)

Patrude said:


> Pirates treasure, this is a rare gem. Beautifully crafted


Thank you!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 31, 2019)

SeanPEvans said:


> Thank you. The lid inside wasn’t part of my original plan, but I’m glad I went with it!



Very nice lines, I like the lid as well.

What was the original plan?


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jul 31, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Very nice lines, I like the lid as well.
> 
> What was the original plan?


Thank you. I didn’t originally intend to have the interior lid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rustburger (Aug 1, 2019)

I really appreciate the attention to detail...great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Aug 1, 2019)

Rustburger said:


> I really appreciate the attention to detail...great job!


Much appreciated! Look at my other thread, it shows the matched pair of boxes.


----------



## Acadian (Aug 4, 2019)

Wow!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Aug 4, 2019)

Acadian said:


> Wow!


thanks! I have another thread that shows the matched pair.


----------



## Dru Holmes (Aug 14, 2019)

Walnut, Purplehart, Ebony, Holly....Very nice, love those racing stripes!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Aug 14, 2019)

Dru Holmes said:


> Walnut, Purplehart, Ebony, Holly....Very nice, love those racing stripes!


No walnut, but otherwise spot on! And thank you, I appreciate it


----------



## Barb (Sep 6, 2019)

Your skill shines through on this piece. Very nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 7, 2019)

Barb said:


> Your skill shines through on this piece. Very nicely done!


Thank you Barb, I really appreciate it!


----------

